# turn off caps lock to sign into yahoo mail



## Georgia_in_MS (Jul 19, 2010)

I am trying to sign into my yahoo mail account, but is says caps lock is on.  I cannot find a way to turn that off so I can log in.  I tried the up arrow by the alt key, but that does not do anything.  Everything I type is in caps.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There is no caps lock on the K3. I don't recall there being one on the K1 or K2 either. There must be something else causing the error.


----------



## Georgia_in_MS (Jul 19, 2010)

ok - thank you.


----------

